# Power



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas I don't have a chronograph and wondered if any one would say this would be good enough for hunting I shot this can from 10m bands are 030 latex 25x20x8" this is the hard bit of the can any help please.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

latex is pretty fast ... If you can do a hole side to side on a food tin can with 12mm steel (7gram) ammo (better penetration with lead) it is enough for rabbits, I can't speak about other game, hope this can help ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Head shots on any small game would work. The idea is not penetration so much as blunt trauma so the most energy you can deliver to the target, the better. Pigeons and doves would be fine game even with solid thorax shots...broken wings, necks, blunt trauma to heart/lung area would prevent flight or result in instant death, but if marginally ambulatory, you'd retrieve on foot (your feet). Head or solid neck shots on ducks and geese would work when you get good enough. Head or thorax shots for squirrels and rabbits using heavy enough ammo, say 9-10mm steel or 8-9mm lead, would work. Shots hitting the center of the distorted ego for liberals would be fine. Do not hurl SS balls at people or even protected species such as gun legistators, only hurl insults and no votes. The diameter and weight of ammo varies as to opinion but common sence dictates the most overall energy delivered to a small game target, the better. An SS has a "sweet spot" depending on pull length, pull weight and ammo size/density/weight. Experiment. Heavier ammo has a more curved trajectory, lighter ammo has a more flat trajectory...depends on your skills and preferences at X range.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

12mm steel though both sides of a -steel- "standard" food can such as a Campbell's Soup can, would be more than fine, classifying as SuperShot (Superman's SS). What SS and elaxtic combination THAT you tried that would you recommend for this penetration? I'm stumped, Arturito. A penetration with 12mm steel through an auto body side to side would be good for small deer but I doubt any elastic powered arm would achieve that. Well, wait a minute. Modern "green" auto bodies are about the same guage steel as a Campbell's can believe it or not...LOL, all in the name of light weight and gas saving, eh?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

That would take rabbit..


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

That's cool I will try a soup can Sunday see how I do the game I will be after is rabbit pigeon and tree rat I was using 9.5mm steel balls


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Susi said:


> 12mm steel though both sides of a -steel- "standard" food can such as a Campbell's Soup can, would be more than fine, classifying as SuperShot (Superman's SS). What SS and elaxtic combination THAT you tried that would you recommend for this penetration? I'm stumped, Arturito. A penetration with 12mm steel through an auto body side to side would be good for small deer but I doubt any elastic powered arm would achieve that. Well, wait a minute. Modern "green" auto bodies are about the same guage steel as a Campbell's can believe it or not...LOL, all in the name of light weight and gas saving, eh?


It can be done with TBG single bands 25mm x 20mm x 30cm (I do with heavier Cando equivalent 23mm x 17mm x 30cm) butterfly shooting, according my Audacity tests speed ranges from 80m/s to 100m/s about 20+J to 30+J, a lot of energy !!

hole side to side 12mm steel









back view of the outside holes









the can was empty (no water inside)

and this little and very light can top left also perforated









and for hunting the best ammo are the steel threaded rod pieces (or lead slugs)









really cuts and do a lot of damage ... this pic was taken before I started butterfly ..

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Arturito said:


> Susi said:
> 
> 
> > 12mm steel though both sides of a -steel- "standard" food can such as a Campbell's Soup can, would be more than fine, classifying as SuperShot (Superman's SS). What SS and elaxtic combination THAT you tried that would you recommend for this penetration? I'm stumped, Arturito. A penetration with 12mm steel through an auto body side to side would be good for small deer but I doubt any elastic powered arm would achieve that. Well, wait a minute. Modern "green" auto bodies are about the same guage steel as a Campbell's can believe it or not...LOL, all in the name of light weight and gas saving, eh?
> ...


Wow that threaded rod works a treat thanks for the help buddy


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

phil said:


> That's cool I will try a soup can Sunday see how I do the game I will be after is rabbit pigeon and tree rat I was using 9.5mm steel balls


 Thats great man!
Post some pictures for us. Ive been after rabbit all day using single TBG cut pretty wide.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > That's cool I will try a soup can Sunday see how I do the game I will be after is rabbit pigeon and tree rat I was using 9.5mm steel balls
> ...


I will do buddy


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

For got to say I have some 040 latex to try so will make a set up and try them to


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats cool phil. Just a little tip, it can be hard to get close to a rabbit so if hes to far away and hes looking in your direct try to kind of circle around him where he cannot see you and quietly make your way withing 10 meters of him  hope this helps


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I may have messed a few words up as i am on a smartphone..


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

this test is for Phil (and Susi), note that I have hit it near the lower border to avoid the can bending and cushioning the hit (in the middle), also some dust of the catch box curtain flying around, sorry, some background noise was made by my wife opening and closing a window ...






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Thats cool phil. Just a little tip, it can be hard to get close to a rabbit so if hes to far away and hes looking in your direct try to kind of circle around him where he cannot see you and quietly make your way withing 10 meters of him  hope this helps


Hi buddy I was on about the can LOL I don't think I am ready for live targets just yet I am just making sure when I do go my kit is up to the job its the bands I am messing with to get more power with out my hands shaking when I draw it back and messing up the shot at the moment my ammo is 9.5mm I use this for targets the bands are 030 latex 25mmx20mm x8" my draw length is 30" I have a nice dog food can to bash up today I will also be trying 040 latex bands to ATB Phil.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Arturito said:


> this test is for Phil (and Susi), note that I have hit it near the lower border to avoid the can bending and cushioning the hit (in the middle), also some dust of the catch box curtain flying around, sorry, some background noise was made by my wife opening and closing a window ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just cool thanks very much for showing me this can I ask what set up you was using many thanks phil.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas had a bit of a test today on a bean can and the results were ok I think LOL distance from target just over 6m the first slingshot was set like this

1st/ 040 cut at 25mmx20mm x9"from folk to pouch

2nd/ 030 cut at 25mmx20mmx9" &#8230;..................

3rd/ 030 cut at 25mmx20mm x8" &#8230;..................

Ammo 9.5mm

I could maybe shorten the 040 to 8" and see how that goes but pleased so far ATB Phil.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice video and shooting, I think with some heavier ammo you are good to go.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

That was good Phil, use heavier ammo ,11m steel (5.3gram) gives better penetration than 12mm (7gram), but the later 1.4 times more energy at same speed, I don't know well, maybe for heavier ammo you'll need 2 bands per side with the 0.04 latex you are using, for me the 12mm steel (and rods) do a granted job for the rabbits ... the best is try a head shot, it is not easy, sometimes the bunnies moves a little or don't move at all when you miss, other times they rush before you shoot, it is unpredictable ...

Cheers

Arturo

PS the setup is the same I posted earlier ...


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Arturito said:


> That was good Phil, use heavier ammo ,11m steel (5.3gram) gives better penetration than 12mm (7gram), but the later 1.4 times more energy at same speed, I don't know well, maybe for heavier ammo you'll need 2 bands per side with the 0.04 latex you are using, for me the 12mm steel (and rods) do a granted job for the rabbits ... the best is try a head shot, it is not easy, sometimes the bunnies moves a little or don't move at all when you miss, other times they rush before you shoot, it is unpredictable ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Cheers for all the help I just made a fast mould for lead balls I would say they are around 11mm in size the one on the right is 9.5mm steel I done a test with the 030 25mmx20mm x 8" from 6m and it made a big mess of the can but at 10m they drop fast could be because I am not used to shooting larger ammo? a few pics


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

There you go! I think that 11mm lead might just be the ticket. At hunting ranges it won't take you long to get the drop down, I have friends that shoot 14mm and even 16mm lead with squares. Their trajectory looks like a rainbow but they use them with great effect on pheasants and rabbits.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

August West said:


> There you go! I think that 11mm lead might just be the ticket. At hunting ranges it won't take you long to get the drop down, I have friends that shoot 14mm and even 16mm lead with squares. Their trajectory looks like a rainbow but they use them with great effect on pheasants and rabbits.


Thanks just need a little practice now then will give it a go


----------

